# control de un motor de cd



## alec_eiffel (Jun 6, 2006)

saludos, hace tiempo que revisado el foro y he encontrado muchas buenas soluciones a mis dudas, pero ahora necesito ayuda con esto, tengo que controlar un motor de cd de 6V con una funciòn lògica, lo ùnico que quiero que haga es encender y apagar pero he visto que no se debe conectar a los integrados directamente porque no soportarìan la corriente,  he leìdo que se debe hacer con un transistor, pero no tengo idea de como se conecte, asi que si alguien puede facilitarme un diagrama se lo agradecerè mucho.


----------



## zaiz (Jun 7, 2006)

alec_eiffel dijo:
			
		

> saludos, hace tiempo que revisado el foro y he encontrado muchas buenas soluciones a mis dudas, pero ahora necesito ayuda con esto, tengo que controlar un motor de cd de 6V con una funciòn lògica, lo ùnico que quiero que haga es encender y apagar pero he visto que no se debe conectar a los integrados directamente porque no soportarìan la corriente,  he leìdo que se debe hacer con un transistor, pero no tengo idea de como se conecte, asi que si alguien puede facilitarme un diagrama se lo agradecerè mucho.



Así (no tomes en cuenta los que sean puntos):

..................................................o...6 volts
..................................................|
..................................................|
................................................./ \
................................................| o|...motor
................................................ \ /
....----------------......270 ohms......|
....|..circuito......|....a 1/2 watt...|./ 
....|...................|-----/\/\/\-------|.......Transistor npn
....|..integrado...|.....................|.\.....Tip29 o equivalente
....----------------...........................v
...................................................|
.................................................-----
...................................................--
....................................................-


----------



## vinho (Jun 8, 2006)

Hola

También, por mayor segurida, podrías uasar optoacopladores....

Saludos!


----------



## zod (Abr 29, 2008)

hola miren pasa ke me dejaron hacer un circuito que controle mediante puerto paralelo un motor el cual estara conectado a un l293d pero me dijeron que necsitaba conectarle un pwm pero he encontrado circuitos pero no c acomplan al l293d si no que son solo para el motor sin el puerto me podrian ayudar?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 29, 2008)

Pon el PWM entre el positivo de tu fuente y la alimentacion del L293 y le mandas a este la tension regulada por ancho de pulso.

Tal vez se podria manejar la tension aplicada al motor mediante los terminales "Enable" de ambos canales, aplicando a estos una habilitacion de ancho de pulso variable


----------



## zod (Abr 30, 2008)

mira este es un circuito que encontre en la red
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/pwm-cc/index.htm
aora el motor esta entre sus dos terminales negativa y positiva respectivamente, pero el motor tiene que estar conectado al l293d como ago esto. la parte negativa de este osea la que va a la terminal negativa del motor la mando a la negativa de la fuente y el positivo al enable y pues ya el motor entonces a las terminales del l293d (pin 3 y 6)?
muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2008)

No entendiste lo que te escribi ?

El MOSFET lo conectas en serie entre la fuente de alimentacion y la alimentacion del integrado L293.
Habra que adaptar los niveles de tension de Gate del MOSFET para lograr el efecto de saturacion-corte del transistor.
El motor lo conectas a los terminales del L293 correspondientes

En el foro hay mejores versiones de ese esquema

La otra posibilidad es mandar directamente la tension de salida del esquema PWM a las entradas "Enable" del L293, sin el MOSFET IRF830


----------

